# ESB - how far back can they charge?



## Bob_tg (18 Nov 2010)

I am just off the phone with a friend who is quite irate. In his most recent bill from the ESB, there was an adustment for an actual reading (as expected) as well as a small charge going back to 2004 (not expected). Although small, at only 12 euro, my friend is fuming that they can do this. 

Does anyone have any idea about how far back a utility company can legitimately charge?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Nov 2010)

I don't get it .... the money is owed ... tell him to pay it.

He used the electricity!


----------



## Time (18 Nov 2010)

6 years. That is the statute of limitations. I would tell them to shove it at this stage.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Nov 2010)

Time said:


> 6 years. That is the statute of limitations. I would tell them to shove it at this stage.




That being the case .... the bill could still be due as it may still be within the limits. .... (depending on when it was due in 2004)

Of course .... my original comment still stands .... if he owes it ... pay it .... he used the service.


----------



## Bob_tg (21 Nov 2010)

The Statute of Limitations/ 6-year limit answers my question.  Thanks, Time.

So, Paddy, how far back would you go in paying such a debt?  7 years?  17 years?  27 years?  Would you think there is any onus on the company to invoice within a reasonable period, or would you tolerate invoicing whenever?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2010)

I've always paid my debts/bills .... so have never had to refuse/renege on paying a debt because of the passing of time.

My opinion still stands .... if he used it he owes it .... tell him pay for it.


----------



## Time (21 Nov 2010)

It is an admirable position to be in.


----------



## rustbucket (22 Nov 2010)

Paddy you are being a little over the top.

The man obviously paid his bills. He still has electricity doesnt he? He hasnt been cut off? He doesnt state anywhere that he is not going to pay it.

What if you were landed with a bill for €500, or €1000 or more in a similar situation. Would you 'just pay it' because 'you owed it'

I agree with OP. Think this is ridiculous. although the amount is small it is the principle.


If it were a private sector company this amount once discovered would have been written off as it was for such a little amount. 

Its stuff like this that really annoys me. How does he know that he owes it? Im sure he doesnt have bills going back that far. What if he had moved to Airtricity, would they still have billed him?


----------



## Bob_tg (22 Nov 2010)

Bob_tg said:


> So, Paddy, how far back would you go in paying such a debt?  7 years?  17 years?  27 years?  Would you think there is any onus on the company to invoice within a reasonable period, or would you tolerate invoicing whenever?



Paddy - you still haven't answered these questions.  Instead you made some other statement that you always pay your bills, which is an entirely different point.  If you can't follow the point or contribute meaningfully, then that's a pity.


----------

